
CIA’s NightSkies tool can hack, remotely control iPhones without user knowing - a-smith
https://www.rt.com/viral/382080-nightskies-cia-infiltrate-iphone/
======
gmarx
why do they keep saying "factory fresh"? Is the CIA at the factory doing the
install on every phone that comes off the line? If they install it later on a
per target basis then what does "factory fresh" mean? After a few weeks is it
no longer possible to install the software?

~~~
danjoc
"The revelation that the CIA is physically infiltrating factory fresh phones
suggests it has accessed the organization's supply chain"

